# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Πιτσούνια ταχυδρόμοι έτους 2013

## pedrogall

Και εφετος εβγαλα αρκετα νεα πιτσουνια απο τους ταχυδρομους μου. Δειτε καποια απο αυτα.

----------


## serafeim

χαχααχα ειναι πολυ αστεια!! Ασχημουλικα μωρακια!!  :Happy:  χααχαχα
Εχουν μια διαφορετικη ομορφια!! Μπραβο σου!! Καλη συνεχεια!! Δυνατα και γερα να ειναι τα μικρα σου!!  :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

Μπράβο κ. Πέτρο!! Είναι πολύ όμορφα!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα Πέτρο!!!  :Happy: 
Να σου ζήσουν ... και καλές πτήσεις!!!

----------


## panoss

Καλές πτήσεις!!!!!

----------


## δημητρα

πολυ ομορφα

----------


## lagreco69

Ειναι πολυ ομορφα και περιποιημενα, να τα χαιρεστε!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ειναι πολυ ομορφα και γλυκα μωρακια! Να σας ζησουν κ.Πετρο και να τα χαιρεστε  :Happy:

----------


## mariakappa

Να σας ζησουν.και μονο απο την εμφανιση τους φαινεται ποσο σωστα μεγαλωνουν.

----------


## panaisompatsos

Να τα χαίρεστε.
Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το χόμπυ σας με τα περιστέρια.
Θα μπορούσατε ίσως, σε μια μελλόντική σας δημοσίευσης, να μας μιλούσατε λίγο για αυτο το χόμπυ?
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## orion

μπράβο... όμορφα...

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσε Πετρο !! καλες πτησεις !

----------


## teo24

Nα τα χαιρεσε Πετρο...

----------


## οδυσσέας

να σου ζησουν Πετρο και καλες πτησεις.

*ειχα ιδια χρωματα περιστερια. πολυ ωραιες αναμνησεις.

----------


## Peri27

ooooo τι καλουλια που ειναι!! να τα χαιρεσαιιιι!!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

συγχαρητηρια πετρο , για τα πανεμορφα πουλακια σου αλλα και για την καθαριοτητα που τους προσφερεις.

πολλα μπραβο , καλη συνεχεια...........

----------


## gianniskilkis

Συγχαρητήρια Πέτρο ,πολύ όμορφα πουλάκια. Τα άσπρα που είχες πάρει δεν προκόψανε ;;;

----------


## pedrogall

Και τα ασπρα που εχω πανε πολυ καλα. Εβγαλα αρκετα πιτσουνια κι απο αυτα.

----------


## RacingPigeon

Πανέμορφα, βάλσαμο για τα μάτια μου, να τα χαίρεστε κ. Πέτρο  :: 

Αν μπορείτε βάλτε καμία φώτο ακόμα

----------


## skrekas

Πω πω πω είναι πανέμορφα όλα τους με προσωπική προτίμηση στο άσπρο βέβαια που το ξεχώρισα αμέσως. Περιμένω κι άλλες φωτογραφίες αν δεν σας κάνει κόπο να τα καμαρώσουμε!!! Να τα χαίρεστε!!!

----------


## xrisam

Καμιά πρόσφατη φωτό? Αγαπώ πολύ τα περιστέρια, είχαμε πολλά όταν ήμουν παιδί. Τώρα έχουμε δύο αγόρια τα οποία τα βρήκαμε στο δρόμο και τα γιατρέψαμε. Το ένα δε έχει δεσμό με την κουνελίτσα μας,!!!! Ναι καλά ακούσατε.....ο γούργουρος έχει φτιάξει και φωλιά.

----------


## stephan

> Καμιά πρόσφατη φωτό? Αγαπώ πολύ τα περιστέρια, είχαμε πολλά όταν ήμουν παιδί. Τώρα έχουμε δύο αγόρια τα οποία τα βρήκαμε στο δρόμο και τα γιατρέψαμε. Το ένα δε έχει δεσμό με την κουνελίτσα μας,!!!! Ναι καλά ακούσατε.....ο γούργουρος έχει φτιάξει και φωλιά.


χαχαχα :Happy0045:  σοβαρά μιλάς??? Θέλουμε αντίστοιχο βιντεο-φωτο γρήγορα  ::  
*sorry για το  :Sign0006:

----------

